# Stripping



## Ross (Mar 4, 2017)

. Looks like red on white under the re paint. What Schwinn would this combo been on? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2017)

Interesting color combo. Girls fender, maybe a Hollywood?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 4, 2017)

Ross said:


> . Looks like red on white under the re paint. What Schwinn would this combo been on? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any deluxe model.. seen a few white and Marron or red... or could have been a two tone reverse... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

